# Did you know ??????????



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I received this from another member that felt some of the original content could be considered political so I edited it and trust that the information contain will be viewed as recalling facts that are most probably unknown by much of the general public. 

*Did you know.....*> 
> A 1997 high school shooting in Pearl, Miss., was halted by the 
> school's vice principal after he retrieved the Colt .45 he kept in his 
> truck.
> . A 1998 middle school shooting ended when a man living next door 
> heard gunfire and apprehended the shooter with his shotgun.
> . A 2002 terrorist attack at an Israeli school was quickly stopped by 
> an armed teacher and a school guard.
> . A 2002 law school shooting in Grundy, Va., came to an abrupt 
> conclusion when students carrying firearms confronted the shooter.
> . A 2007 mall shooting in Ogden, Utah, ended when an armed off-duty 
> police officer intervened.
> . A 2009 workplace shooting in Houston, Texas, was halted by two 
> coworkers who carried concealed handguns.
> . A 2012 church shooting in Aurora, Colo., was stopped by a member of 
> the congregation carrying a gun.
> . At the recent mall shooting in Portland, Ore., the gunman took his 
> own life minutes after being confronted by a shopper carrying a 
> concealed weapon.
>
> 2500 times last year alone legal gun owners stopped violent crime when 
> confronted with it long before any police assistance ...
>


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

This is all true and I wish people who are in charge of making all these ridiculous laws they are trying to pass had some common sense. And would actually look at facts instead of just trying to push there anti-gun agenda. I just can't wrap my head around there thinking of if there is a new law the people breaking the law are going to follow it. Even though they don't follow the ones that are already in place. Ok my rant is over sorry this get me all worked up


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

kirkad, that's why so many think it's about getting guns out of innocent hands, it's not about the criminals. The criminals and their victims just get used as pawns to further the dis-arming agenda.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

++++ Shortdrift!! Where will it end?? I'm thinking at some Law abiding/ upholding,, Citizens Home/Residence ?? & that may be QUITE [email protected] The laws are to protect the Masses,,So what does this say for the "Majority Rule"??There must be a "Common Ground" to level on...Our Elected,,,are needing more info,,and urging by their Constituents,,Us.... Fire off MORE Mail to the men in office... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

alot of us sit back and shake our heads but don't write or call the right folks! i am also guilty to some extent. it is time to start making it hard for politicians to skate through office................(i wish congress could borrow my hmo for a year)..........if someone has a list for those in power that would make it easier for some folks to take up the cause please post it if that doesn't bend any rules?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

sonar said:


> ++++ Shortdrift!! Where will it end?? I'm thinking at some Law abiding/ upholding,, Citizens Home/Residence ?? & that may be QUITE [email protected] The laws are to protect the Masses,,So what does this say for the "Majority Rule"??There must be a "Common Ground" to level on...Our Elected,,,are needing more info,,and urging by their Constituents,,Us.... Fire off MORE Mail to the men in office... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Laws are to protect the masses? Was the VGB act passed on 3.3 deaths per year or because it was Sectary of State James Bakers granddaughter. BTW that "act" cost my company hundreds of thousands of dollars....masses my ... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Just find your district Reps.,,& Sens.,,Governor,,etc.,,& drop them a line,,via snailmail/email.. They are bound to read & address your petition/views.. & also be sure to include a REQUEST,,for them to respond,,to your inquiry/wishes .. If enough of us keep hounding them,,maybe,, the will comply... If things get rolling,,then a "Concerns petition" can be written & signatures gathered,,to change the legislation in force?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I received this from another member that felt some of the original content could be considered political so I edited it and trust that the information contain will be viewed as recalling facts that are most probably unknown by much of the general public.
> 
> *Did you know.....*>
> > A 1997 high school shooting in Pearl, Miss., was halted by the
> ...


Not sure how factual your information is.. A quick google turned this up about the Pearl Miss. shooting.. Looks like the shooter was done shooting and trying to make a getaway. Also killed him mom first. What the heck?



> The incident began on the morning of October 1, 1997 when Luke Woodham fatally stabbed and bludgeoned his mother, Mary Woodham, as she prepared for a morning jog. At his trial, Woodham claimed that he could not remember killing his mother.
> Woodham drove his mother's car to Pearl High School. Wearing a trench coat, to hide his rifle when he entered the school, Woodham fatally shot Lydia Kaye Dew and Christina Menefee, his former girlfriend. Pearl High School's assistant band director, Jeff Cannon, was standing five feet away from Dew when she was fatally shot. Woodham went on to wound seven others.[2][3][4][5][6][7]
> The school's assistant principal, Joel Myrick, retrieved a .45 caliber semi-automatic pistol from his truck and, spotting him near the parking lot, shouted for Woodham to stop. Woodham instead got into his mother's car and tried to escape. Myrick, a U.S. Army Reserve commander, detained Woodham until authorities arrived.[8][9]
> Minutes before he started the shooting, Woodham had given the following message to a friend:[10]


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_High_School_shooting

Ahh yep, the very next reference isn't exactly true either. People died and the shooter could have shot until he was out of bullets. It was the owner of the building they were in and not a neighbor. And it was only after the shooter killed and injured people. I'll stop there. I'm not sure the point that information is trying to make, but it's obviously being deceptive about it. That sure doesn't help anyone's cause.


----------

